# Best way to change hooks on split rings?



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

They seem to be making split rings on lures smaller and stronger than they used to. When I wear my reading glasses, the split rings look about the same size they used to when I was younger, but I am having jolly trouble with them.

How do you open the split ring and change the hooks? Or take the little split rings off the tie point with lures like the SX40?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

troppo are you using the small pliers with a spur on the end for opening the rings?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

I use split ring pliers.

You can get them at most tackle shops.

I hate changing them, terribly cumbersome job :x . Big fingers- small rings, it can be difficult and frustrating.

Best of luck.


Cheers


----------



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

G-Day Troppo ,

The pair of braid scissors I use has a special "split ring plier "nose at the top of them . I will find out what brand they are and post later.
cheers
Devo


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Troppo

I had the same problem those absolutley tiny split rings on those small HB's game me the sh#ts :evil:

You'll probably find a pair at a craft or DIY jewelry shop seeing as theyd be used for the same purpose.

I actually bought mine from ebay - in fact the same ones as these - 
mini split ring Pliers

It still going to be fidly due to the size of the split rings but its still a tool that will help you open the little buggers!

I wish i could find somewhere that sold those braid pliers because they would do two jobs and less tools is always better right?

Cheers

OD 

Also a brand called Kazax apparently has the split ring opening tip on a pair of braid scissors. Not sure these were the ones you were talking about Devo?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i've always just slid the blade of a knife into the split ring, opening the end up enough to slide the treble on or off.

however I have also had a few 'close shaves' where I've nearly impaled my fingers with sharp trebles too.

so pay no attention to me....  :roll:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

There's special plier things!!!    . No wonder my fingernails were not holding up.

I need to spend more time in tackle shops and less time out on the water (or less time with the water eg washing, washing up, cleaning windows etc)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

troppo said:


> There's special plier things!!!    . No wonder my fingernails were not holding up.


troppo I was using the DaveyG method of opening split rings, although in my gear for many months I had split ring pliers I had found laying on a river bank...didn't have a clue what their purpose was until a mate was using them one day and then my brain clicked in to gear :roll:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Dodge said:


> . . . in my gear for many months I had split ring pliers I had found laying on a river bank...didn't have a clue what their purpose was . . .


Hey Dodge, dat's da ones I chucked out 'cause I didn't have a clue what they waz for.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

troppo, you are DEFINATELY one crazy indian :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------

